# GPS recommendations for sxs



## fels340 (Nov 9, 2011)

Just got back from the UP riding sxs’s. I have a couple apps on my phone that didn’t work when I got out of the cell coverage area (which was most of the time). I would like to get a GPS that shows all the available trails plus back roads. What are your suggestions? Pros and cons of each brand. Plus, I’ve heard that the vv mapping program is good and I wonder if it’s that much better than the preloaded programs on the GPS units. Any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

I use a Garmin GPS with a chip loaded with regional information.
Pawn shops have tons of the older ones. Disposables.

I get files at GPSfiledepot.com
I use Google Earth pro to make layered, scalable maps

I load a chip with maps of all the trails and habitat stuff on my pc first, then stick it in the slot Of the gps.

You select which maps you want to look at under the settings menu.

When I am riding around in my mule, occasionally canopy interrupts the GPS signal, but the update rate is fast enough that by the time I move 50 yards down the trail it links back up.

I just loaded a chip for my brother last week, he’s probably out using it right now.

I should also say, that I don’t like using the maps or GPS functions on my phone.

It seems like it sucks the battery dry very fast, creating other problems For me.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Garmin drive 61 for us. We use the VV mapping chip, works great


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

My wife and I have a Garmin Overlander in ours, love it. A little pricey but lots of options and different modes. Absolutely love the plotting it does, especially on trails new to us.


----------

